# Industrial Maintenance Tech looking for an early retirement.



## KYGringo (9 mo ago)

Hello friends and good day!
I am a young man and military veteran whom is very keen on moving to Mexico to enjoy some good trail riding and a possible early retirement.
I am searching for areas near the ocean if not on the ocean with with close access to 4x4 riding. I have discovered Mexico is a big place, and there is a ton of terrain and atmospheres to cover. 
I have worked as an industrial maintenance technician for 10 years and know the ropes of running a factory. I should have no problem fitting in as long as I can pick up more Spanish along the way which isn’t difficult for me.
I will be bringing a 4x4 and a buggy with me, but not much else. I understand I will need titleship certificates and paperwork. I have a lot to learn in regards to avoiding street gangs and local dangers. I hope to learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

The best way to learn, imo, is to start by doing a lot of reading. Are you planning to work after early retirement? Mexico does not offer a lot of jobs paying comparably to usa. Learning spanish should be a top priority as well as learning about the culture and customs. You can find info on crime in various areas, crime being a major concern but not nearly as bad as you might read in nob media. They have barrios or subdivisions within a wall and 24/7 security with cameras. That will cost more than living in an unprotected house or building on the street.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a mechanic (and friend) who lives to ride his dirt bike on weekends. He is maybe late 40s. He swears by his off-roading exploits outside Toluca. I have never been to Toluca principally because from what I've heard it is heavy industrial. So here is a link to the wiki for Toluca (see the section 'Industrial Zone')
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluca
One of the neat things about Toluca is that it snows !
Snow in Mexico... It Does Exist!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Takingiteasy said:


> They have barrios or subdivisions within a wall and 24/7 security with cameras. That will cost more than living in an unprotected house or building on the street.


You are under the impresssion that those are the only living situations in Mexico? Either a gated community or "an unprotected building on the street"?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

surabi said:


> You are under the impresssion that those are the only living situations in Mexico? Either a gated community or "an unprotected building on the street"?


You two should put each other on your "ignore lists"...


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Mango, you are probably right because here he is trying to stir something up. Using a strawman argument that I said there are only two ways to live in mx or something.


----------

